# Our new snowblower toy!!



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Check out our new toy- all the way from Switzerland. Now all we need is a bunch of snow!!! 
It figures- this is the driest winter in years when we are equipped to handle it...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

can you come do my driveway


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

i will put it up aginst the 5hp toro anyday lol nice setup


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh Hell Yeah!! We gotta have some pics of that baby workin it over the course of the winter..Nice Setup


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

. . . and in the summer you can use it to remove old asphalt yikes!


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, pretty psyched to run this baby, sure beats the old sno-go we had. Only problem is it is so nice don't want any of our guys running it and screwing it up...
We demo'd one similar (but smaller) last year which was hooked to the front of a Unimog, powered by a PTO. This one is powered by a 175HP Mercedes engine, capacity rated at around 1300 ton per hour-


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

that is one sweet machine


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

the one high quailty machine !!!! you better get some action pic of that . btw how is getting parts for that gunna be ?


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Well we are working on the parts thing with the dealer now...
We have one of the first in CO, trying to make a list of parts we know we will use eventually, like wear shoes, etc., but looking at the way this thing is made I doubt we will need anything the first season including wear items. Hopefully we won't find out the hard way about parts availabilty, but the dealer has been extremely accomodating so far...


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

if you didn't want to chew up asphault in the off season, i can see that thing mowing down some new trials and land clearing... beautiful equipment..enjoy


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Actually the US govt. demo'd one of these (larger unit, I think it was the 325 HP unit), they needed something to chew up tumbleweeds/throw them over a 20' high fence. I guess the tumbleweeds were getting real deep along the fence lines and they needed to be sure for natl. security no one was getting thru the fence/burrowing thru them and coming out somewhere else. After they tried one of these puppies they bought 4...another case of govt. spendingpayup


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

very nice piece.. get some pics when its in action..


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

verry nice


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

WoW What is the cost??? How big is the loader?


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Loader is a 938 CAT, will throw snow (depending on density, etc.) about 100 ft.; rocks go a long way...
Also has a different chute for it to load snow into a dump truck and haul it away.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Cost?? how long did it take to get it


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sure what the cost of one is now- dealer gave us a smokin' deal since he was trying to get one in the state for people to come and check out. Plus the value of the dollar has really dropped since we ordered it last spring; I am guessing a similar one would be close to 180K now...payup


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Since they are built to order (different sizes, hp ratings, machine couplers, etc.) it took us about 5 months to get ours. Usually don't get into the time of year to using it until December anyway.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

I know CO gets their snow in FEET but what do you hunt with that thing?


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm sure it could tenderize/make into ground meat anything it finds in the snow, one reason have to have an excellent operator; never know where there might be kids building snow caves, that would be the worst nightmare-


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

I don't even want to think about that nightmare


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome machine, I bet it shouts the snow far!


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

deere615;438362 said:


> Awesome machine, I bet it shouts the snow far!


I would sure hope so for 180 thousand


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW!

I want to see a video or pic of it in action!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

180k for just the blower????


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wiping drool off keyboard!


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Yep, pretty expensive thats for sure. Like I said we got it for quite a bit less than that; plus the next comparable blower didn't even have some of the options this one does and it cost even more (and it was built in the US so should have been cheaper anyway)...crazy what things cost nowadays but if people can't get to 7-11 or starbucks to get their frickin' coffee when its snowing like crazy it makes them pissed so we have to keep the roads open. (whatever happened to snowmobiling down the roads?) The blower actually saves a lot of time over hauling it away or pushing up banks with a loader, most places we can't do that anyway. 
Og course part of the pricing issue is the new tier 3 emission levels laws, adds quite a bit to cost of the engine but I guess we are being more environmentally friendly too.


----------



## Chadly1980 (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't wait to see some pics or video of that in action!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Chadly1980;438724 said:


> I can't wait to see some pics or video of that in action!


I agree, that one sweet blower.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Well as soon as we start doing our snow dance here maybe we will get enough snow to use it- just getting piss- **s flurries all the time, not much on the ground; ski areas are hurting for snow, some not even open yet-


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Forgot to mention one of the cool options on this blower- the lateral tilt. The whole blower assemble can hydraulically tilt laterally in relation to the engine to level it out to the roadway, i.e, if you have one tire in the ditch, have one tire on road/one up on sidewalk it will level out to the sidewalk, can float that way also. Confusing I know but is one of the main reasons we got this one. Probably start using it in 2 weeks as banks are starting to get built up here finally, about a month later than usual...


----------



## blm86 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW......i would love to this thing coming down the street.


----------



## hotsprings77 (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice loader
I am running a 924G this winter with a 11.5 ft plow. We are trying a set of Bridgestone Winter tires, so we don't loose our travel speed with chains. What part of CO are you in. We are located in Steamboat Springs, Co Good luck this winter. mark


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm in Silverthorne, we run michelin X sno plus tires on all our loaders now, save a bunch on tire chains, hardly ever use them now-
Going to put on a demo of the blower for some people in a month or so if you or someone else wants to come check it out; or if just in the area come and look at any of our eqpt- 2 blocks off I-70


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Also getting a trick blade in a month or so- 16' total length; 8' center section with 4' side sections that hydraulically move out to creat a box plow or move em in to have your 16' straight/angle blade, going to save a ton of time, fuel, labor over our regular 12' blades.


----------



## bare spot (Oct 12, 2007)

cog-1;441885 said:


> I'm in Silverthorne, we run michelin X sno plus tires on all our loaders now, save a bunch on tire chains, hardly ever use them now-
> Going to put on a demo of the blower for some people in a month or so if you or someone else wants to come check it out; or if just in the area come and look at any of our eqpt- 2 blocks off I-70


good looking machine, used to live across the lake in frisco and know that machine gonna see lot's of snow.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

bare spot;441914 said:


> good looking machine, used to live across the lake in frisco and know that machine gonna see lot's of snow.


Hopefully it will see lots of snow...thought we were gonna get a foot tomorrow but now looks like quite a bit less:crying: Haven't had any huge stormes in quite a few years just little ones that keep adding to the snowpack as you well know...


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

what is the price for a snow blower like that


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sure of the price retail now, fluctuates with the dollar value vs. the euro. We got a pretty big factory discount to get one in the area so that others could see it in operation, etc. I am estimating the new cost with options we have on it to be around $180K.
payup


----------



## shesch (Nov 28, 2007)

i have been asking my company to get a blower for my Volvo that i use...let me know how it works..have you had a blade for your loader...(Not a pusher)


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

We have 3 -938 Cats with 12' blades, the new blade will be 16'. If you are looking into a blower for your loader I would recommend thinking about buying a used one first/maybe demo'ing a blower to see what works best for your application. This blower is a helical ribbon type which allows rocks and debris to go through it easier as we throw snow along the banks of the mtns.; rocks tend to roll down sometmes and mix with the snow. We had a 3- auger type Sno-Go we traded in, it did not hold up well to rocks/debris but other towns up here use them for blowing snow off the street into trucks; not any big rocks in the snow, don't have many problems in that application.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Snow Blower action Pics*

Here's a couple action pics of our new snow blower...


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice photos. That is one sweeeeeeet machine.


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats crazy! I wonder how many residentials I can bang out with that think.

I can see a chucking frozen newspaper a block and still going through someones window...or even the house!


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

We had a different style blower before-years ago one of our guys wasn't looking at what he was doing and broke out a couple windows in someones house with rocks...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

that is great. I love drinving through the mountains in colorado and having a wall of snow on one side and a cliff on the other. 5000 to 13000 ft in an hour. I usually get a little altitude sickness..


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Sweet pics, it does shoot far!


----------



## Pushin_On (Feb 17, 2007)

*Looks Rippin.*

Yea, i want to see some pic's of that thing in action as well. Bye Bye snow.


----------

